# Zig x7 charger & "odd" wiring



## alexfernie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok. The Zig x7 charger didn't appear to be working any longer so I disconnected it & took it out of the van to see if there was any fuses/anything obvious to be repaired. There wasn't. It's not outputting any DC, it's not really repairable, so new charger, not the end of the world. 

But, out of curiosity, I downloaded a manual for the x7. Manual says there should be 4 output connections from the X7, 2(+/-) to the battery/control panel and 2(+/-) from the 12S or vehicle. My x7 only had 3 terminals wired and not a 4th wire to be found. One was the + side of the aux battery, the (-) to the battery wasn't. Connections 2 and 3 were the connections to the vehicle/engine. To simplify all connections were made except the negative to the leisure battery.

My question in this: is there an simple explanation for this wiring or is it, as I suspect, just plain wrong? When I get a new charger how should I go about slotting it into the existing wiring system of the van?

Ideas welcome, 
Thanks in advance, Alex.


----------

